# Fiveten Händlerliste?



## Deleted 173968 (27. Februar 2012)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Händlerliste der fiveten-Händler? Auf der Homepage und mit google komme ich nicht zum Ergebnis.

Danke im Voraus!

Ammerseegrüße,
Robert


----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. Februar 2012)

Keiner eine Ahnung? Kennt denn vielleicht jemanden den Importeur für D?

Danke im Voraus.

Ammerseegrüße,
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BerndBB (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo Robert,

mit der Händlersuche auf der FiveTen-Website bin ich auch nicht zurecht gekommen.
Vielleicht hilft dir aber das weiter, sofern du in München einen Händler suchst:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=350108&page=2

Gruß,
Bernd


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. Februar 2012)

Aktueller Stand: es gibt in München eine Marketing Agentur bei der Five Ten auf der WebSite steht. Nach mehrmaligem Nachhaken deren Auskunft: gibt es weder Importeur noch Händlerliste...vermute mal, die Schuhe laufen alleine nach Deutschland und suchen sich dann die Läden selbst aus, in denen sie verkauft werden wollen.

Alles in Allem: es wird mir zu anstrengend. Wenn die keinen vertrieb wollen, werden es eben keine five Ten!

Ammerseegrüße,
Robert


----------



## bikerchen (1. März 2012)

Hey, nicht gleich verzweifeln, lieber Robert,
Five Tens gibt's zum Beispiel in Idstein/Taunus in der Bike-Loft - wenn dir das zu weit ist, auch online http://www.bikeloft-onlineshop.de/


----------



## Suicyclist (2. März 2012)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> ...vermute mal, die Schuhe laufen alleine nach Deutschland und suchen sich dann die Läden selbst aus, in denen sie verkauft werden wollen.



Ja, das klingt absolut schlüssig! Der Vermutung schließe ich mich an! 

In meiner Region (HB/OL) habe ich auch noch keinen Händler aufgetan. Muss wohl 240km zu Rose nach Bocholt wenn ich nicht im Netz bestellen will.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. März 2012)

bikerchen schrieb:


> Hey, nicht gleich verzweifeln, lieber Robert,
> Five Tens gibt's zum Beispiel in Idstein/Taunus in der Bike-Loft - wenn dir das zu weit ist, auch online http://www.bikeloft-onlineshop.de/


 
Zeigst mir mal, wie ich die Schuhe im Onlineshop anprobiere!? 

Ich bin zwar blöd, aber des man Online bestellen kann ist auch mir klar...  ...und z. T. auch günstiger als in Deinem Shop.

Wie schon gesagt: Thema Five Ten ist für mich durch, keine Fragen mehr, Thema kann geschlossen werden.

Ammerseegrüße,
Robert


----------



## steelheader (5. März 2012)

Rabe, Sendling
hatse


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. März 2012)

Danke. Leider, leider.. München  ist im Moment so garnicht mein Revier. 

Ammerseegrüße (und @ steelheader: viel Spaß im Vinschgau!)
Robert


----------

